# Bicycle Heaven Swap, Pittsburgh June 8 and 9.  Bikes for sale at swap,



## Howard Gordon (May 12, 2019)

1.  Big Tank Rollfast *-- *New paint, rechromed, rebuilt  $795
2.  Colson Commander -- New paint, rechromed, rebuilt  $695
3.  Kent, Cinderella -- Cleaned, waxed, serviced.  Very clean unusual bike  $395
4.  Schwinn Hornet -- New paint and chrome  $695
5.  Samsco Motobike -- Project, narrow repop tank  $595
6.  Shelby 52A -- Original paint, 2 spd kickback.  My rider last 5 years  $950
7.  Evens Olympic -- Original paint, stripes redone, way cool speedo  $750
8.  Columbia Dashboard Bike -- New paint, rechromed, some repo parts  $795
9.  Schwinn Hornet -- Spitfire badge, original paint, clean bike  $750
10. JC Higgins Jetflow --  Newer paint, old chrome  $850
All bikes have pedals.
Always a fun filled, 2 day event


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2019)

Unbeatable prices!  Can't imagine any of these would not sell!  
Nice load!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 20, 2019)

Howard always brings a boat load great prices,,,Thanks for posting and getting we are getting a bunch of calls on people coming,,it gets bigger every year,,


----------



## monark-man (May 25, 2019)

looking forward to seeing  Howard's bikes,  they help make it a great swap meet. it gets better every year. /////////////// monark-man


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 4, 2019)

I'll be rolling in from Cinci.  Had a good time last year.  Spontaneous pick-up rides happen all day (and night).  Like the Monark-man said "It gets better every year"


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2019)

This Weekend!!!  Great weather forecast!!!  See you there.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 6, 2019)

A few people here today some coming after 5 Friday ,,,SWAP MEET THIS SAT and SUNDAY ,,,,,,,,WEATHER LOOKING GREAT,,,,,,,,,ROAD BIKES,,MOUNTAIN BIKES ,,STINGRAYS MUSCLE BIKES  ,,BMX AND MOTOR BIKES,,,,,,,DAN FROM OHIO BRING IN SOME SHOW BIKE WHIZZER BIKES ,,,looks like some very nice road racing bikes,,,,WOOD WHEEL BIKES AND MORE


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 6, 2019)

Howard; these bikes are fantastic!


----------

